# Carb Adjustment?



## BobH (Feb 14, 2016)

I have craftsman model 247.88830 30" model with the LCT 357cc engine. Does this carb have any adjustments? I just fired it up after doing preseason maint. and it sound as if it is running lean. I get a continuous pop or slight backfire at low speed. Gas is fresh and I always drain system and end of season using drain screw on carb bowl. Owners manual does not give any carb details. Unit is about 8 years old and carb has never been apart.

Thanks in advance
Bob


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

no adjustment run some seafoam through it
go the from idle to full throttle back and forth to clean it out
you can take off the bowl and clean the jet etc its a biatch to get the carb bowl gasket back on right so it doesnt leak a lil
id run 2 or 3 tanks of seafoam added to the gas it will most likely fix it
i got a larger jet for my lct 414 but have not installed it yet


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I always put Stabil and half the rate of SeaFoam in all my 5 gal cans as soon as I get back from filling them. Never had a carb issue in all my years.

I sure fixed or replaced many carbs on people who do not treat there gas.


----------



## BobH (Feb 14, 2016)

Will try the Sea Foam. Thanks guys

Bob


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I put Stabil in my 5 gal jug BEFORE I fill them. 
As I said in another thread, but I guess it is just me that does this.
I think it gets blended better adding it right before you fill your gas jug.

I don't use Seafoam. 
Seafoam originally was formulated in the 40's for 2 stroke outboard engines.
Today I guess it is reformulated for 2 cycle and 4 cycle engines.

To every tankful of gas for my snowblower I use a shot of Berryman B-12 Chemtool.
I add the shot in the tank before I add the treated gas to the snowblowers tank.
Like I said I think it gets blended better.
I think it works great......cheaper too.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Berryman-16-oz-B-12-Chemtool-Carb-and-Choke-Cleaner-0117/205829220

Walmart list it at 30 cents cheaper.

https://www.walmart.com/search/?query=berryman b12 chemtool&typeahead=berryman


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

I've worked on a lot of Craftsman and never seen an LCT on them. 357cc suggests it's an MTD Powermore engine. I would bet if you have the patience to get the shrouding off you could get the pilot/idle jet out of the top of the carb and clear it with a tiny wire. You can try tipping the machine into the service position and just a cheapo drop the bowl, remove/clean the main jet and emulsion tube. If it's thumping and popping at low throttle though it's usually that pilot jet up on top in my experience. If you google or YT search Honda carb pilot jet you can see where it is. Unfortunately Powermore must also own a fastener company because they use a lot of them in the shrouding. I think on one I had to remove the chute brace to get to the exhaust cover bolts. Hopefully it's just a tip and clean the main jet. 8 years old, the crappy fuel lines could be degrading and dropping particles into your carb. If not, they probably will be rock hard anyway.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

oneboltshort said:


> I've worked on a lot of Craftsman and never seen an LCT on them. 357cc suggests it's an MTD Powermore engine. I would bet if you have the patience to get the shrouding off you could get the pilot/idle jet out of the top of the carb and clear it with a tiny wire. You can try tipping the machine into the service position and just a cheapo drop the bowl, remove/clean the main jet and emulsion tube. If it's thumping and popping at low throttle though it's usually that pilot jet up on top in my experience. If you google or YT search Honda carb pilot jet you can see where it is. Unfortunately Powermore must also own a fastener company because they use a lot of them in the shrouding. I think on one I had to remove the chute brace to get to the exhaust cover bolts. Hopefully it's just a tip and clean the main jet. 8 years old, the crappy fuel lines could be degrading and dropping particles into your carb. If not, they probably will be rock hard anyway.


There ARE a few that have LCT but are 369cc and are also re-branded Husqvarna blowers.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

oneboltshort;1702027I had to remove the chute brace to get to the exhaust cover bolts. [/QUOTE said:


> Amen on the excess use of bolts. I think that I got that shroud bolt off that you are referring by just loosening up the chute brace, and then used a thin wrench. When I reassembled, I didn't reinstall that shroud bolt by the chute brace. Either that , or I cut a little slot in it, so that the next time, I could just loosen the bolt a turn a two, and then slide the shroud past that bolt. Forgot now - I have slept since then !


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Dauntae said:


> There ARE a few that have LCT but are 369cc and are also re-branded Husqvarna blowers.


A bunch of the Husky's used the LCT engines. The Powermore were made by Loncin and some other China companies like LCT is.
Some of the engines are made by the same companies under different names. China doesn't have copyright laws like the U.S. has so they can copy each other and get away with it.
Loncin makes engines under many different company names as do the other companies overseas.


----------

